# Avoiding soft play areas!



## golcarlilly

Ok so I already avoid play gyms during the school holidays as they are just too boisterous and full of older kids who knock Myles over running around but now I am having to boycott them due to germ ridden snotty nosed kids whose parents seem to think it is ok to drag them out to spread their viruses amongst the general public :growlmad:

I took Myles to one a week after we had spent 3 weeks at home nursing our flu and quarantining our germs and lo and behold got followed around by a little boy with the snottiest nose I have ever seen - result - Myles now has a cough and streaming cold again :growlmad:

Honestly it drives me insane, if everyone who was ill would just stay home we would not have this problem (and yes I know people have to work - I was one of the people who had a boss who thought I should go to work unless I was actually dead) 

:nope: Not good!


----------



## Siyren

bless you hun, i know personally how annoying this is!
i would never drag lyssa out when she's ill unless it was to go to the docotrs, cant understand why others do x


----------



## Blah11

Amelie gets it all from nursery anyway! Atleast its good for their immune systems :)


----------



## Seraphim

I often feel the same, but I'm surrounded by people who talk about building immunity etc etc :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

Seraphim said:


> I often feel the same, but I'm surrounded by people who talk about building immunity etc etc :dohh:

:shrug: It's true.





& I'm not going to lie I've sent Amelie to nursery loads of times with a cold.


----------



## bluebaby

Yeah I know how you feel. People being ill never used to bother me before I was pregnant but now its a real bug bare of mine.
Everywhere I look there are children and adults that don't cover their mouths when they are coughing!! I have stopped taking Madi to baby rhyme time cause there were always kiddies with snotty noses and I really didn't want Madi catching something. If she had the cold I would keep her in and away from other children cause I wouldn't want her giving it to another child.

I now tell my staff not to come in if they are unwell instead of them struggling in and being not well at work cause I don't want to catch anything and pass it on to my LO.


----------



## golcarlilly

I know that they have to be subjected to germs in order to build immunity but FFS if your child is ill and you know they are surely you would be kind to them and keep them at home even if you aren't bothered about other peoples kids! This is how the world will end, everyone will spread some deadly virus!!!!


----------



## Blah11

I would keep her home if she was feeling ill but if she's well in herself I'm not going to quarentine her! If the little boy was running around playing then he obviously wasn't that unwell :shrug:


----------



## golcarlilly

Blah11 said:


> I would keep her home if she was feeling ill but if she's well in herself I'm not going to quarentine her! If the little boy was running around playing then he obviously wasn't that unwell :shrug:

He seemed ok but he had yellow and green crusts all around his nose and mouth :sick: I am sorry but it isn't appropriate, maybe if someone had bothered to clean his face it wouldn't have been as bad!


----------



## Siyren

golcarlilly said:


> I know that they have to be subjected to germs in order to build immunity but FFS if your child is ill and you know they are surely you would be kind to them and keep them at home even if you aren't bothered about other peoples kids! This is how the world will end, everyone will spread some deadly virus!!!!


lol- you may be right there.
tbh i think this is a topic im a bit sensitve on right now- lyssa has bronchiolitis (for the third time none the less) and was hospitalised twice last week becuase of it- rushed in by ambulance the first time at 1 in the morning cos we couldnt get her fever to come down.
and this is becuase someone sent they're baby into nursery with it- combined tht lyssa has a severe congenital heart defect- it just makes me mad that she caught this when she didnt need to
(no offense meant at all, cos deep down i do understand that sometimes people just have to work!)


----------



## Seraphim

Blah11 said:


> Seraphim said:
> 
> 
> I often feel the same, but I'm surrounded by people who talk about building immunity etc etc :dohh:
> 
> :shrug: It's true.
> 
> & I'm not going to lie I've sent Amelie to nursery loads of times with a cold.Click to expand...

I know hon :flower:

That's why I said I _feel_ like keeping her away :)
It's hard when you've just suffered/survived to feel like you're about to do it all again ;)


----------



## golcarlilly

Siyren said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I know that they have to be subjected to germs in order to build immunity but FFS if your child is ill and you know they are surely you would be kind to them and keep them at home even if you aren't bothered about other peoples kids! This is how the world will end, everyone will spread some deadly virus!!!!
> 
> 
> lol- you may be right there.
> tbh i think this is a topic im a bit sensitve on right now- lyssa has bronchiolitis (for the third time none the less) and was hospitalised twice last week becuase of it- rushed in by ambulance the first time at 1 in the morning cos we couldnt get her fever to come down.
> and this is becuase someone sent they're baby into nursery with it- combined tht lyssa has a severe congenital heart defect- it just makes me mad that she caught this when she didnt need to
> (no offense meant at all, cos deep down i do understand that sometimes people just have to work!)Click to expand...

:hugs: really hope she is ok?

See a lot of the problem is employers these days who make it so difficult for anyone to be off sick, you are made to feel like a liar if you take a day off!


----------



## Blah11

You never know the little boy could just be teething. My friends LO gets bright neon green snots when she teethes :sick:

I accidentally sent amelie to nursery with impetigo :dohh:


----------



## golcarlilly

Blah11 said:


> You never know the little boy could just be teething. My friends LO gets bright neon green snots when she teethes :sick:
> 
> I accidentally sent amelie to nursery with impetigo :dohh:

Well no - Myles has caught his cold ! IKWYM though, it is hard to tell what are teething symptoms sometimes!


----------



## Siyren

golcarlilly said:


> Siyren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I know that they have to be subjected to germs in order to build immunity but FFS if your child is ill and you know they are surely you would be kind to them and keep them at home even if you aren't bothered about other peoples kids! This is how the world will end, everyone will spread some deadly virus!!!!
> 
> 
> lol- you may be right there.
> tbh i think this is a topic im a bit sensitve on right now- lyssa has bronchiolitis (for the third time none the less) and was hospitalised twice last week becuase of it- rushed in by ambulance the first time at 1 in the morning cos we couldnt get her fever to come down.
> and this is becuase someone sent they're baby into nursery with it- combined tht lyssa has a severe congenital heart defect- it just makes me mad that she caught this when she didnt need to
> (no offense meant at all, cos deep down i do understand that sometimes people just have to work!)Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: really hope she is ok?
> 
> See a lot of the problem is employers these days who make it so difficult for anyone to be off sick, you are made to feel like a liar if you take a day off!Click to expand...



she's getting better thanks!
she's keeping her own temp down now and her breathing is improving and she's gradually starting to eat though im still worried bout just how little she is eating



as for working, my boss once made me work with a fever so high i was hallucinating.
told me if i went home i shouldnt come back- and as wrong as that is- i needed the money, so i stayed. (felt pretty bad about the amount of people i likely made ill as i was serving food)


----------



## golcarlilly

Is she drinking milk? when M was at his worst the doc said as long as he was having milk he would be fine for a few days without food - even if he was just having any fluids she said she wouldn't worry really (although I was worried sick!)


----------



## Siyren

she's refusing cows milk but i managed to get a little toddler formula into her earlier so im gonna try this again tomorrow.
she seems to be getting better quicker now that she's not been woken every 3 ours for rotated nurofen and calpol (doctor precribed rotation)
so she's getting more rest.
sorry i totally hijacked this thread lmao


----------



## Lu28

Blah11 said:


> I would keep her home if she was feeling ill but if she's well in herself I'm not going to quarentine her! If the little boy was running around playing then he obviously wasn't that unwell :shrug:

I agree with Blah, if I kept Aisling home every time she had a runny nose, the poor child would never get out :shrug: I do obviously wipe her nose alot when we're out but it's that time of year, kids are kids and they get colds. I still send Aisling to the childminder if she has a cold as long as she's happy to play and I wouldn't be annoyed if the other parents still sent their kids in either :flower:


----------



## golcarlilly

Siyren said:


> she's refusing cows milk but i managed to get a little toddler formula into her earlier so im gonna try this again tomorrow.
> she seems to be getting better quicker now that she's not been woken every 3 ours for rotated nurofen and calpol (doctor precribed rotation)
> so she's getting more rest.
> sorry i totally hijacked this thread lmao

Don't worry! glad she is improving :)


----------



## Siyren

just wanted to make clear im not slamming anyones parenting techniques,
the child im referring to who was sent in to nursery with bronchiolitis was later sent home and was quite ill with it- in those instances i dont think a child should be sent to nursery both for his/her self and others health x


----------



## golcarlilly

Lu28 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I would keep her home if she was feeling ill but if she's well in herself I'm not going to quarentine her! If the little boy was running around playing then he obviously wasn't that unwell :shrug:
> 
> I agree with Blah, if I kept Aisling home every time she had a runny nose, the poor child would never get out :shrug: I do obviously wipe her nose alot when we're out but it's that time of year, kids are kids and they get colds. I still send Aisling to the childminder if she has a cold as long as she's happy to play and I wouldn't be annoyed if the other parents still sent their kids in either :flower:Click to expand...


We will have to agree to disagree I think :flower:


----------



## Siyren

golcarlilly said:


> Siyren said:
> 
> 
> she's refusing cows milk but i managed to get a little toddler formula into her earlier so im gonna try this again tomorrow.
> she seems to be getting better quicker now that she's not been woken every 3 ours for rotated nurofen and calpol (doctor precribed rotation)
> so she's getting more rest.
> sorry i totally hijacked this thread lmao
> 
> Don't worry! glad she is improving :)Click to expand...

thanks! its a huge weight off my shoulders as she hates hospitals, she wont sleep in their cots and screams if doctors try to touch her feet for some reason x


----------



## Lu28

Siyren said:


> just wanted to make clear im not slamming anyones parenting techniques,
> the child im referring to who was sent in to nursery with bronchiolitis was later sent home and was quite ill with it- in those instances i dont think a child should be sent to nursery both for his/her self and others health x

Would that child not have had a pretty severe cough? I'm surprised her parents sent her in, she can't have been happy if she was feeling so ill :(


----------



## golcarlilly

Siyren said:


> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siyren said:
> 
> 
> she's refusing cows milk but i managed to get a little toddler formula into her earlier so im gonna try this again tomorrow.
> she seems to be getting better quicker now that she's not been woken every 3 ours for rotated nurofen and calpol (doctor precribed rotation)
> so she's getting more rest.
> sorry i totally hijacked this thread lmao
> 
> Don't worry! glad she is improving :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks! its a huge weight off my shoulders as she hates hospitals, she wont sleep in their cots and screams if doctors try to touch her feet for some reason xClick to expand...

Aww bless, maybe she is ultra ticklish, my OH won't let me touch his feet!


----------



## Lu28

golcarlilly said:


> Lu28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I would keep her home if she was feeling ill but if she's well in herself I'm not going to quarentine her! If the little boy was running around playing then he obviously wasn't that unwell :shrug:
> 
> I agree with Blah, if I kept Aisling home every time she had a runny nose, the poor child would never get out :shrug: I do obviously wipe her nose alot when we're out but it's that time of year, kids are kids and they get colds. I still send Aisling to the childminder if she has a cold as long as she's happy to play and I wouldn't be annoyed if the other parents still sent their kids in either :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will have to agree to disagree I think :flower:Click to expand...

Fair enough. Just to mention that the child minder will send her home if she's properly ill but hasn't got a problem with a runny nose x


----------



## Blah11

Another thing to add..

Children and in particular children under 3, can get very ill very quickly. Amelie has been known to be bright as a button in the AM and really not well at all in the PM :shrug:


----------



## Siyren

Lu28 said:


> Siyren said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to make clear im not slamming anyones parenting techniques,
> the child im referring to who was sent in to nursery with bronchiolitis was later sent home and was quite ill with it- in those instances i dont think a child should be sent to nursery both for his/her self and others health x
> 
> Would that child not have had a pretty severe cough? I'm surprised her parents sent her in, she can't have been happy if she was feeling so ill :(Click to expand...

she had a hacking cough, i think- but im not certain that this particular child is on the CPR, but im not supposed to know that (my mother works at the nursery lyssa attends and is a bit of a gossip) but nursery had a heck of a time getting the childs mother to come pick her up.


golcarlilly- im pretty ticklish myself so you could be right there x


----------



## golcarlilly

Blah11 said:


> Another thing to add..
> 
> Children and in particular children under 3, can get very ill very quickly. Amelie has been known to be bright as a button in the AM and really not well at all in the PM :shrug:

That is very true, Myles started with the last illness whilst we were out at the park!! (or at least he seemed fine when we left home and was burning up a couple of hours later) 

My problem is when people know they are inflicting a sick child on the rest of the population!


----------



## charliebear

Lu28 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I would keep her home if she was feeling ill but if she's well in herself I'm not going to quarentine her! If the little boy was running around playing then he obviously wasn't that unwell :shrug:
> 
> I agree with Blah, if I kept Aisling home every time she had a runny nose, the poor child would never get out :shrug: I do obviously wipe her nose alot when we're out but it's that time of year, kids are kids and they get colds. I still send Aisling to the childminder if she has a cold as long as she's happy to play and I wouldn't be annoyed if the other parents still sent their kids in either :flower:Click to expand...

I've got to agree. As long as he's still happy we carry on as normal.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

You should try being a mum of 3 school age children and a toddler in nursery.
If I kept them home when they had a runny nose I'd permanently have a child off everyday!

Leo 99% of the time has a runny nose, yes green crusts the lot but no I dont keep him at home because the poor child would never see the light of day otherwise. Now its different if he is running a temp and I know he is feeling under the weather, but for a general cold I wont keep him away from other kids...call me selfish but I beleive it does boost the immune system, you cant keep them wrapped in cotton wool can you..


----------



## golcarlilly

xxxjacxxx said:


> You should try being a mum of 3 school age children and a toddler in nursery.
> 
> 
> No thanks :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I kept them home when they had a runny nose I'd permanently have a child off everyday!
> 
> Leo 99% of the time has a runny nose, yes green crusts the lot but no I dont keep him at home because the poor child would never see the light of day otherwise. Now its different if he is running a temp and I know he is feeling under the weather, but for a general cold I wont keep him away from other kids...call me selfish but I beleive it does boost the immune system, you cant keep them wrapped in cotton wool can you..
> 
> See that is what I mean though, if EVERYONE did keep themselves or their kids at home when they were ill in the first place then we wouldn't have as many colds and illnesses to begin with so your kids wouldn't be ill as much - it is a vicious circle!!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## daisydoo

Oliver and I have been trapped in the house for over a week now because he caught a bad virus at a soft play place and as we think its going to turn out he has asthma a virus can make him very poorly - everything seems to go to his chest and ends up with him in a&e needing oxygen.

2 weeks before he missed out on 2 parties as our friends little boy had a stomach upset and conjunctivitis but she was taking him to them anyway - so Oliver had to miss out. 

It is an absolute bug bear of mine. I understand you cant keep kids home from nursery or day care with every little snuffle due to work but soft play and parties? Im sorry but if your child is ill you should think of other babies like Oliver who can end up very poorly from a cold.


----------



## channy3232

Rocco practically always has snot coming out of his nose. Between teething and minor colds, I'm always wiping him. Unless he is ILL, sluggish, fever, not feeling well, I don't keep him in. He doesn't go to daycare, so that's not an issue. But we go shopping and visiting relatives. 
I had bronchitis two weeks ago and my Mom watched him for two days while I pathetically laid in bed, only getting up to pee. He didn't catch it from me, thank God. But if he had, we definitely would have stayed in. Not only for others' benefit, but HIS.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Hmm, I see both sides, I hate it when Ruby catches a cold because amongst other things, she sleeps crap when she has one!

But seriously, if I didn't send her to the childminder whenever she has a runny nose, I might as well quit my job because the amount of time I would spend on unpaid leave would be ridiculous. The childminder states not to bring a child to her with a 'persistent cough' and will flag up to me any illness Ruby develops, however minor. She will of course send an ill child home.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Also - the childminders daughter is at school, mixing with loads of other kids so is bound to bring home a few nasties occasionally. I can't do anything about that, it is life.


----------



## Scally

i can see both sides, but if Izzy has a cold i dont go to rhyme time or gymkins, especially if she is rough with it, and it does do my nut in when we go when Iz is well and the child next to her is coughing and spluttering, meaning Izzy usually comes down with something again. 
I know they have to build up their immunity but when u have had two weeks of severe teething, followed by a cold, then catching something else from a sick child at these places it feels like a major thing! x


----------



## redpoppy

Does the soft play area not have an area of babies/toddlers? :growlmad:

I think its particularly horrible if you've just had a long illness with LO. :hugs: I don't mind her catching as many things going round as possible as I'd rather her immune system built up but I tend to keep her indoors as I know how others feel about it but many of my mum friends have expressed they really don't care and think it's good. Which it is. I've been around LOADS of babies with colds at various groups and if we've had a long bout of anything I just keep her indoors till I feel comfortable her catching something again. :shrug: The average baby apparently has 8 colds in the first year. LO's only had 6 but she has around two weeks to go!


----------



## amie-leigh

i tend to judge whether to go out by morgan if she is just a bit snotty then we carry on like normal but if she is showing other signs then we stay at home morgan's snotty-ness is 99% of the time caused by teething but i have had a full blown lecture from another mother about the taking morgan out when is is teething and snotty (you cant catch teething :haha:) 
i agree i hate when morgan gets ill but its just something we have to deal with


----------



## moomin_troll

Zane gets ill every time he goes to a play area and was very ill every week with d&v when he was at nursey. 

It's very annoying when the baby is obviously ill and mothers bring their children to playgrouos ect.
Even tho there were a lot of ill kiddies going to nursey hence Zane getting ill, they would always tell me not to bring Zane in.....drove me insane


----------



## ellismum

Sod the kids, I've never been as ill as much as I have been since I had Ellis than the 28 years before he born lol!! 

If Ellis has a runny nose he goes to the Childminders still, likelyhood is that most of the other kids have it too and 99% of the time he's 100% himself.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Tbh, if it's just a sniffly nose or a bit of a cough I don't see the harm in letting them go out still even if it's with other kids. I agree with Blah, it DOES build up immunity plus if we all stopped going about our usual lives every time we got a cold we'd never go out the house! Imo, unless your child is actually ill e.g. throat/ear infection, sickness bug, conjunctivitus etc then they should be alowed to carry on as normal. I went swimming while I was on holiday in Haven in the summer and almost freaked out when I saw a kid covered in chickenpox spots as I had Grace with me and the pool was teeming with kids. But then I realised the spots are the aftermath of the illness :dohh:


----------



## TennisGal

At this time of year, we abandon most soft play and toddler groups, and tend to just congregate at our /friends houses, tea rooms etc...and Lizzie will play with her little friends then.

Unfortunately, too many people at the groups bring their children in with all sorts! I understand the odd sniffle - but massive cold and ill, I think is wrong.

I always let my friends know if Lizzie has a cough/cold and vice versa, so the decision is with us/them if we all want to get together.


----------



## golcarlilly

TennisGal said:


> I always let my friends know if Lizzie has a cough/cold and vice versa, so the decision is with us/them if we all want to get together.


Same here :thumbup: It's only polite, mind you I have a friend who thought it was a good idea to come and visit my 5 day old baby when she and her daughter were streaming with cold and coughiing their guts up :growlmad:


----------



## Abigailly

Call me selfish. But there's not a chance in hell I would keep Niamh locked up in the house if all she had was a cold.

If other mums have a problem with my child's cold, then they can keep their child in the house. Free country and all. works both ways.

If she was ill in herself then I wouldn't force her out. But as a mother I go out when I've got every illness under the sun. I have no choice.


----------



## Baby France

I completely agree!! My daughter is 4 months old and my 20 month boy goes to nursery...in her short little life she's had chicken pox (which she was hospitalised for) and all of us have spent the weekend fighting for the bathroom or quickly changing clothes and nappies due to the sickness & diahorrea bug :sick:

I'm all for building her immune system but this has been a joke - today has been our first day out since the beginning of November due to them both being infectious/ill. I'm hoping its going to set her up for the long run, thats the only thought thats keeping me going after she's come out today with a cold sore...which I don't even know where its come from?!?


----------



## Shri

I want to know what exactly is meant by this term "building the immune system" because it appears to me that it means being sick a lot??? :shrug:

I personally take care not to take Oscar to places where he will have close contact with a lot of children when he is ill, and if he is really streaming from his nose, but I still take him out and about to get fresh air etc if he is well enough. So I don't really feel that it's fair to let a child who is likely infectious, to mix closely with others on the premise that they would be stuck inside if you didn't, because you can still take them out! If its not serious then it should only last a few days to a week and if it IS serious then they shouldn't be mixing with other kids. If it's something that has included bronchial coughs, stomach upsets, fevers or rashes then I think it's wrong to let them mix. It's just plain selfish; any of those other kids could have a sibling at home that is an infant or more vulnerable. 

Good health is something that is maintained by sensible hygiene and consideration. It annoys us adults if someone on the bus sneezes all over everyone without consideration, and since you can't be totally on top of a roaming child who has the snuffles I think it's only decent to apply that common sense hygiene and consideration by keeping them away from other kids, and toys, when they are ill. A light cold to one child could be more serious to another and it IS selfish, because we'd all be livid if someone knowingly sent their child to nursery or soft-play with something really nasty.

It does make me cross because I feel that people are happy to take responsibility only so far as themselves, and yet if we all were a little bit more considerate, perhaps our children wouldn't be sick so often and could enjoy each other's company more.


----------



## Lu28

Shri said:


> I want to know what exactly is meant by this term "building the immune system" because it appears to me that it means being sick a lot??? :shrug:
> 
> I personally take care not to take Oscar to places where he will have close contact with a lot of children when he is ill, and if he is really streaming from his nose, but I still take him out and about to get fresh air etc if he is well enough. So I don't really feel that it's fair to let a child who is likely infectious, to mix closely with others on the premise that they would be stuck inside if you didn't, because you can still take them out! If its not serious then it should only last a few days to a week and if it IS serious then they shouldn't be mixing with other kids. *If it's something that has included bronchial coughs, stomach upsets, fevers or rashes then I think it's wrong to let them mix. *It's just plain selfish; any of those other kids could have a sibling at home that is an infant or more vulnerable.
> 
> Good health is something that is maintained by sensible hygiene and consideration. It annoys us adults if someone on the bus sneezes all over everyone without consideration, and since you can't be totally on top of a roaming child who has the snuffles I think it's only decent to apply that common sense hygiene and consideration by keeping them away from other kids, and toys, when they are ill. A light cold to one child could be more serious to another and it IS selfish, because we'd all be livid if someone knowingly sent their child to nursery or soft-play with something really nasty.
> 
> It does make me cross because I feel that people are happy to take responsibility only so far as themselves, and yet if we all were a little bit more considerate, perhaps our children wouldn't be sick so often and could enjoy each other's company more.

I totally agree with you that children should be kept home in those circumstances - fever, tummy bug etc and I would guess that most parents would agree. But that to me is totally different to a common cold. I do let Aisling out and about if she just has a head cold but have kept her home for those reasons in bold. For example, Aisling hasn't gone to the child minder for the past 2 days because of fever and an ear infection but she'll probably be going tomorrow because she's much better - she still has a runny nose but has had that for weeks and weeks now :shrug: At this time of year, kids tend to catch one cold after another, that's just how it goes.


----------



## Shri

well, a watery clear nasal discharge with no other symptoms is really not a big deal, as long as the care givers do their best to wipe etc, but anything yellow or green is a sign of infection. :sick:


----------



## Blah11

I'd rather she will ill now and got the antibodies from the viruses than when she's in school and missing lots of lessons.

Yellow and green snot CAN be a sign of infection but like I've already said it can be brought on by simple teething.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I wouldnt avoid them because of that LOL. Mine are healthy and rarely ill (bet they get ill now I said that lol) they had loads of colds when little and we never avoid anywhere because of possible germs x


----------



## joeyjo

George has had a snotty nose for 80% of the time since last November. I can only think of one spell where he went for more than a couple of days (June). Between mild colds, teething & presumed hayfever I seem to be forever wiping it. It is sometimes clear but more often yellow (TMI). He is not ill, has no fever, no grumpiness, no lethargy. He has been with both a nursery & a childminder and both have said to take him in when he's like this; as long as he is happy they are happy. I would also take him to play areas, toddler groups etc.
BUT if he was under the weather, had a fever, had V&d, nasty coughing, lot of sneezing etc I would keep him home.

I am however more concerned about soft play places since I saw a child vomit in the ball pool ....


----------



## MotherBeth

At the play place I go to, (mamas and toddlers together, with teacher leading us in songs and games) -- they'll come tap a parent on the shoulder with a tissue and very politely say, "Little Joey needs a tissue. Here you go." And then they'll touch the toddler's forehead, and if it's hot, they'll say, "Oh dear. Actually, you'd better get him home."

I kind of appreciate it. Although of course, I think it's important to do it nicely! But I do appreciate that they directly ask people to wipe noses, and take the toddler home if he or she is feverish.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

last 2 times amber been ill, hollie got then got ill.... hey never guess what im now ill & on antibitoics.

we went week ago today! 

its such a shame i really enough going too.


----------



## golcarlilly

Lu28 said:


> Shri said:
> 
> 
> At this time of year, kids tend to catch one cold after another, that's just how it goes.
> 
> The reason for this is the whole reason for my post - because so many people think it is ok to spread their germs around!!Click to expand...


----------



## golcarlilly

joeyjo said:


> I am however more concerned about soft play places since I saw a child vomit in the ball pool ....

OMG :sick: that is nasty!!!!


----------



## golcarlilly

Abigailly said:


> Call me selfish. But there's not a chance in hell I would keep Niamh locked up in the house if all she had was a cold.
> 
> If other mums have a problem with my child's cold, then they can keep their child in the house. Free country and all. works both ways.
> 
> If she was ill in herself then I wouldn't force her out. But as a mother I go out when I've got every illness under the sun. I have no choice.

IMHO that *is* a very selfish attitude and if you know you are being selfish then surely that suggests you know you are doing something wrong by doing it? Your attitude is the reason I dont want to live in this 'free country' anymore!! Unless you don't get sick pay I don't see why you have no choice but to inflict 'every illness under the sun' on the rest of the population.

I am sorry but your post has made my blood boil :growlmad:


----------



## ellismum

But if we shelter them from germs when they are little dont we run the risk of them being worse should they catch colds/bugs when they are older and their bodies is not used t fighting it? It's not just kids that pass on germs either, the amount of adults I see at work that don't wash their hands when they use the bathroom is shocking!! Currently 80% of my office is off which a viral flu thingy that's made me very ill.


----------



## golcarlilly

ellismum said:


> But if we shelter them from germs when they are little dont we run the risk of them being worse should they catch colds/bugs when they are older and their bodies is not used t fighting it? It's not just kids that pass on germs either, the amount of adults I see at work that don't wash their hands when they use the bathroom is shocking!! Currently 80% of my office is off which a viral flu thingy that's made me very ill.

So obviously all the 'training' those people got from letting their children get ill (or their parents giving them the same treatement) didn't protect them from the virus!!! 

I agree that immunity to illness/disease is built up over a lifetime but to knowingly inflict an illness on someone in my opinion is wrong - that is the point of my original post :)


----------



## indy and lara

If Emma has a runny nose but nothing else then we will go out and about. If she is very unwell then of course i wouldn't. Children are going to catch bugs. It is a part of life. As many people have said, if they keep their children in everytime they have a runny nose then they would never be outside. It is worth remembering that many bugs/ illness are actually contagious before you have any symptoms so children would pass these around well before anyone realised they were poorly.


----------



## golcarlilly

indy and lara said:


> It is worth remembering that many bugs/ illness are actually contagious before you have any symptoms so children would pass these around well before anyone realised they were poorly.

Good point :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle_1979

If my little girl is not well, we stay in as she needs to rest and keep warm, but if she has a runny nose and a few sneezes then yes, we go out as we just cant keep them locked in for days


----------



## Dragonfly

I remember the wendy house in the anti natel clinic was stinking! you could see dirt on places where kids touched most. I filled in one of their forms about satisfaction and at the end asked could teh cleaners not give it a wipe . Not very hygienic for a hospital. Next time i went in it was gone! William has a strong immune system though. He has been around colds with colds and dosnt and dosnt get them. They should clean these things better. I dont go to soft play, I dont think we have one of them here.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

If Aidan is really ill he stays at home. If he has a slight runny nose he will go out. Children need to be exposed to mild germs to build up there immune system. Its a medical fact. The immune system needs a strain of the illness to become immune. Only children with compromised immune systems need to be extra vigilant as there immune system can't cope
Xx


----------



## hattiehippo

I do think it is important to give your child chance to build up immunity to common bugs particularly before they go to school and then end up having loads of time off. 

Obviously if your child has a compromised immune system for any reason its different but for a standard healthy child, if their immune systems aren't kept busy with bugs and germs then the systems can find other things to do like develop allergies to odd things etc because their systems haven't learnt what's a bug to fight and what isn't.

Since starting nursery at the end of August Tom has had about 3 weeks when he hasn't had a cold, infection of some kind, stomach bug or been teething. If I didn't send him when he was snotty he would never go there. He also always seems to develop a high temperature on a Tuesday night ready for nursery on Wednesday. I have sent him and had to fetch him due to being ill twice but both times he was ok in the morning and went downhill rapidly once there. I have not sent him in when he was obviously ill and on antibiotics for a chest infection.

It doesn't bother me if I go to groups etc and other children have colds but I would be annoyed if he came down with something nasty from one. But again aften nasty bugs incubate with no signs for a couple of days and can be far more infectious before they're obvious.


----------



## Dragonfly

Humm I still wouldnt be happy about my kid in a ball pool with vomit or sucking someone elses dummy. I think thats taking the building immune system past the hygiene stage.


----------



## Lu28

Dragonfly said:


> Humm I still wouldnt be happy about my kid in a ball pool with vomit or sucking someone elses dummy. I think thats taking the building immune system past the hygiene stage.

I think we're probably all in agreement there! :lol: Most of us who say we'd let LO out if they're a bit under the weather are just talking about a head cold.


----------



## daisydoo

Abigailly said:


> Call me selfish. But there's not a chance in hell I would keep Niamh locked up in the house if all she had was a cold.
> 
> If other mums have a problem with my child's cold, then they can keep their child in the house. Free country and all. works both ways.
> 
> If she was ill in herself then I wouldn't force her out. But as a mother I go out when I've got every illness under the sun. I have no choice.

So do you stand at the soft play entrance and tell mums as they are coming in "my child is full of cold - she is playing in the ball pool its up to you if you want to bring your child in"? no, you don't. so we dont have a choice to keep our children in the house away from the germs do we? I would like to think most responsible mothers would keep their children home rather than risk passing germs on. I refer again to my previous post - I can see why you would still send your child to a childminder as you need to go to work, but regarding purely social activities like soft play you shoul have the common decency to keep your child away :growlmad:


----------



## sparkle_1979

but like someone else pointed out u are usually more contagious before you actually have any symptoms and also I know Ruby can have a runny nose but not actually be ill for a week or so, do we have to keep them away from all activities every time they have a little cold? Well I don't and don't feel bad about it. If my little lady is ill we stay in but a little cold we carry on as normal

obviosuly if she has a temp and is ill she wouldnt go out x


----------



## Dragonfly

daisydoo said:


> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> Call me selfish. But there's not a chance in hell I would keep Niamh locked up in the house if all she had was a cold.
> 
> If other mums have a problem with my child's cold, then they can keep their child in the house. Free country and all. works both ways.
> 
> If she was ill in herself then I wouldn't force her out. But as a mother I go out when I've got every illness under the sun. I have no choice.
> 
> So do you stand at the soft play entrance and tell mums as they are coming in "my child is full of cold - she is playing in the ball pool its up to you if you want to bring your child in"? no, you don't. so we dont have a choice to keep our children in the house away from the germs do we? I would like to think most responsible mothers would keep their children home rather than risk passing germs on. I refer again to my previous post - I can see why you would still send your child to a childminder as you need to go to work, but regarding purely social activities like soft play you shoul have the common decency to keep your child away :growlmad:Click to expand...

I agree there, only to spare kids who may have other health probs a cold could be worse on. I get the whole building immune system thing to but if
sick spare others,. I wouldnt thank someone for coming to my house with flu.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I wouldn't thank someone for coming to my house with FLU, no, but I wouldn't care if they had a mild cold. Big difference.

I don't think anyone on this thread is saying they would take their child out with D&V or a fever or anything other than a mild cold.


----------



## Lu28

daisydoo said:


> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> Call me selfish. But there's not a chance in hell I would keep Niamh locked up in the house if all she had was a cold.
> 
> If other mums have a problem with my child's cold, then they can keep their child in the house. Free country and all. works both ways.
> 
> If she was ill in herself then I wouldn't force her out. But as a mother I go out when I've got every illness under the sun. I have no choice.
> 
> So do you stand at the soft play entrance and tell mums as they are coming in "my child is full of cold - she is playing in the ball pool its up to you if you want to bring your child in"? no, you don't. so we dont have a choice to keep our children in the house away from the germs do we? I would like to think most responsible mothers would keep their children home rather than risk passing germs on. I refer again to my previous post - I can see why you would still send your child to a childminder as you need to go to work, but regarding purely social activities like soft play you shoul have the common decency to keep your child away :growlmad:Click to expand...

But if the child just has a headcold, why should they be denied any kind of social interaction outside of daycare? At that age, most LOs tend to have a runny nose or a bit of a cold alot of the time and if I went by that, Aisling wouldn't have gone to anything other than the childminder for months now. A cold is a pain but not the end of the world and I don't think children should be quarantined just because they have the sniffles :shrug:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

To be honest I take Ruby out to places like soft play and toddlers with the knowledge that may well pick up some germs, and I feel that that is the lesser of two evils versus her not going to these places and being bored out of her mind at home all day. If I was very fussy about keeping her away from germs and colds really bothered me that much, I would just keep her at home.


----------



## Dragonfly

Mum2b_Claire said:


> I wouldn't thank someone for coming to my house with FLU, no, but I wouldn't care if they had a mild cold. Big difference.
> 
> I don't think anyone on this thread is saying they would take their child out with D&V or a fever or anything other than a mild cold.

but that mild cold can manifest into sometihng more serious with a not as strong immune system. My other half had a full blown flu for a while out of it I got a sore throat and my son was fine. Someone else could have that cold so much worse. I just mean I would spare other children and families from spreading it around.


----------



## hattiehippo

Maybe I just see getting bugs as a normal part of growing up???? It doesn't bother me if friends come round with babies full of cold or minor bugs...if Tom doesn't get it from them, he'd get it from somewhere else or he's probably given it to them to start with! Sickness or more serious things then no but sometimes you just don't know how serious a bug is too start with and by the time you know you could have infected loads of other people.

Tom pretty much always has a snotty nose at the moment but he's fine in himself, no temparature or infection. I'm not keeping him in for weeks on end just because of it. 

Whenever you go to a soft play place, baby group etc you have to make a judgement based on how clean it is, what other children are in it, how old are they, are they coughing etc as to whether you let your LO in it. That's just being a responsible parent IMHO.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Dragonfly said:


> Mum2b_Claire said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't thank someone for coming to my house with FLU, no, but I wouldn't care if they had a mild cold. Big difference.
> 
> I don't think anyone on this thread is saying they would take their child out with D&V or a fever or anything other than a mild cold.
> 
> but that mild cold can manifest into sometihng more serious with a not as strong immune system. My other half had a full blown flu for a while out of it I got a sore throat and my son was fine. Someone else could have that cold so much worse. I just mean I would spare other children and families from spreading it around.Click to expand...

If my child had a reduced immune system I think I would not take them soft play places and toddlers at certain times of the year. Because as Lu says, so many kids have runny noses so much of the time, and even with no symptoms you can be carrying something contagious?? How would you stop people going out in that case? You couldn't, so there really is no way of stooping any child who is ever so slightly less than 100% well from going to places like that.


----------



## daisydoo

I just wouldn't knowingly take my child out to social play full of cold. period. i just don't get it :shrug:


----------



## Lu28

hattiehippo said:


> Maybe I just see getting bugs as a normal part of growing up???? It doesn't bother me if friends come round with babies full of cold or minor bugs...if Tom doesn't get it from them, he'd get it from somewhere else or he's probably given it to them to start with! Sickness or more serious things then no but sometimes you just don't know how serious a bug is too start with and by the time you know you could have infected loads of other people.
> 
> Tom pretty much always has a snotty nose at the moment but he's fine in himself, no temparature or infection. I'm not keeping him in for weeks on end just because of it.
> 
> Whenever you go to a soft play place, baby group etc you have to make a judgement based on how clean it is, what other children are in it, how old are they, are they coughing etc as to whether you let your LO in it. That's just being a responsible parent IMHO.

Agree with this. 

I do have sympathy for parents with children with compromised immune systems but I do think that those parents need to make judgement calls on where they bring their children rather than all children being kept in if they have a headcold.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Daisydoo, When you say 'full of cold' do you mean the child being unwell in themselves? You know, lethargic, whingey, off their food etc? That's what Ruby is like when she is 'full' of cold. But just a runny nose and no other symptoms and them feeling fine and wanting to play as normal? You would really keep them at home?


----------



## moomin_troll

What is just a simple cold for some children is serious to others like my son!
His chest is getting better but for along time a "simple" cold causes my son to end up in hospital on nebulizers and then he needs an Inhaler and is ill for 2 weeks!
So it is really p*ssing me off to see some mothers will take their children to play areas just because they have a cold, when u have no idea what that cold could do to others. Why should I keep
My healthy child in just because others want to take ill out


----------



## daisydoo

moomin_troll said:


> What is just a simple cold for some children is serious to others like my son!
> His chest is getting better but for along time a "simple" cold causes my son to end up in hospital on nebulizers and then he needs. Inhaler and is I'll for 2 weeks!
> So it is really p*ssing me off to see some mothers will take their children to play areas just because they have a cold, when u have no idea what that cold could do to others

You beat me to it hun!!! Same with Oliver. We never just get a little cold, he ends up in hospital needing oxygen and steroids and is ill for weeks. You put that better than me so thanks.

And mum2bclaire - I dont think we are just talking about sniffles - sniffles that could be teething we are talking about mums who take their babies to play areas with a cold - a proper cold that they are well aware their child has that is very contagious and can make other children more poorly than yours.

And before anyone says I should therefore keep him at home - this is eactly what I do end up doing due to other mums who cant just keep their child at home for a week to stop passing their germs on - not fair really is it?


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

daisydoo said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> What is just a simple cold for some children is serious to others like my son!
> His chest is getting better but for along time a "simple" cold causes my son to end up in hospital on nebulizers and then he needs. Inhaler and is I'll for 2 weeks!
> So it is really p*ssing me off to see some mothers will take their children to play areas just because they have a cold, when u have no idea what that cold could do to others
> 
> You beat me to it hun!!! Same with Oliver. We never just get a little cold, he ends up in hospital needing oxygen and steroids and is ill for weeks. You put that better than me so thanks.
> 
> And mum2bclaire - I dont think we are just talking about sniffles - sniffles that could be teething we are talking about mums who take their babies to play areas with a cold - a proper cold that they are well aware their child has that is very contagious and can make other children more poorly than yours.
> 
> And before anyone says I should therefore keep him at home - this is eactly what I do end up doing due to other mums who cant just keep their child at home for a week to stop passing their germs on - not fair really is it?Click to expand...

Ah right - see I thought we WERE just talking about sniffles. That's the only time I would take Ruby out 'ill'


----------



## moomin_troll

daisydoo said:

> moomin_troll said:
> 
> What is just a simple cold for some children is serious to others like my son!
> His chest is getting better but for along time a "simple" cold causes my son to end up in hospital on nebulizers and then he needs. Inhaler and is I'll for 2 weeks!
> So it is really p*ssing me off to see some mothers will take their children to play areas just because they have a cold, when u have no idea what that cold could do to others
> 
> You beat me to it hun!!! Same with Oliver. We never just get a little cold, he ends up in hospital needing oxygen and steroids and is ill for weeks. You put that better than me so thanks.
> 
> And mum2bclaire - I dont think we are just talking about sniffles - sniffles that could be teething we are talking about mums who take their babies to play
> areas with a cold - a proper cold that they are well aware their child has that is very contagious and can make other children more poorly than yours
> And before anyone says I should therefore keep him at home - this is eactly what I do end up doing due to other mums who cant just keep their child at home for a week to stop passing their germs on - not fair really is it?Click to expand...

I've started to keep Zane at home too as everytime we go play areas he gets really ill thanks to parents who take I'll children to these places, so because someone can't keep their child at home for a few days my son ends up very I'll or he's the one staying at home


----------



## moomin_troll

Mum2b_Claire said:

> daisydoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> What is just a simple cold for some children is serious to others like my son!
> His chest is getting better but for along time a "simple" cold causes my son to end up in hospital on nebulizers and then he needs. Inhaler and is I'll for 2 weeks!
> So it is really p*ssing me off to see some mothers will take their children to play areas just because they have a cold, when u have no idea what that cold could do to others
> 
> You beat me to it hun!!! Same with Oliver. We never just get a little cold, he ends up in hospital needing oxygen and steroids and is ill for weeks. You put that better than me so thanks.
> 
> And mum2bclaire - I dont think we are just talking about sniffles - sniffles that could be teething we are talking about mums who take their babies to play
> areas with a cold - a proper cold that they are well aware their child has that is very contagious and can make other children more poorly than yours.
> And before anyone says I should therefore keep him at home - this is eactly what I do end up doing due to other mums who cant just keep their child at home for a week to stop passing their germs on - not fair really is it?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah right - see I thought we WERE just talking about sniffles. That's the only time I would take Ruby out 'ill'Click to expand...

Zanes gone out while teething that causes sniffles, like others pointed out no it's annoying when kids are taken out wi full blown colds or with d&v bugs that haven't cleared yet....which Zane has also caught afew times


----------



## Lu28

I have a feeling we might all be talking about different things here to be honest. If Aisling is obviously ill with a proper cold then I don't take her out, I wouldn't want to be out myself if I was feeling under the weather. Likewise she wouldn't be out with v&d, a fever, impetigo or anything like that. But if she just has a runny nose, as she does the vast majority of the time these days, we go about life as usual. It might be from teething, it might be the remnants or start of a cold which adults would also have but she doesn't know to sniff or blow her nose so it looks worse than it is.

But the OP was about children with runny noses which I think is why alot of us have said what we've said :shrug:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby actually started wiping her own nose the other day, shame she is so indiscriminate in what she uses to wipe it on!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

If Aidan is really unwell i.e. full blown cold I won't go out. But if he just has a slight runny nose I will go out. There isn't any need to keep him in and if I kept him off for every runny nose I would never ne able to go to uni
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Lu28 said:


> I have a feeling we might all be talking about different things here to be honest. If Aisling is obviously ill with a proper cold then I don't take her out, I wouldn't want to be out myself if I was feeling under the weather. Likewise she wouldn't be out with v&d, a fever, impetigo or anything like that. But if she just has a runny nose, as she does the vast majority of the time these days, we go about life as usual. It might be from teething, it might be the remnants or start of a cold which adults would also have but she doesn't know to sniff or blow her nose so it looks worse than it is.
> 
> But the OP was about children with runny noses which I think is why alot of us have said what we've said :shrug:

Agree
xx


----------



## moomin_troll

Haha Zane sniffs just to get out of me wiping his nose lol altho he does wipe too he's just not very good at it


----------



## redpoppy

daisydoo said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> What is just a simple cold for some children is serious to others like my son!
> His chest is getting better but for along time a "simple" cold causes my son to end up in hospital on nebulizers and then he needs. Inhaler and is I'll for 2 weeks!
> So it is really p*ssing me off to see some mothers will take their children to play areas just because they have a cold, when u have no idea what that cold could do to others
> 
> You beat me to it hun!!! Same with Oliver. We never just get a little cold, he ends up in hospital needing oxygen and steroids and is ill for weeks. You put that better than me so thanks.
> 
> And mum2bclaire - I dont think we are just talking about sniffles - sniffles that could be teething we are talking about mums who take their babies to play areas with a cold - a proper cold that they are well aware their child has that is very contagious and can make other children more poorly than yours.
> 
> And before anyone says I should therefore keep him at home - this is eactly what I do end up doing due to other mums who cant just keep their child at home for a week to stop passing their germs on - not fair really is it?Click to expand...

I'm very sorry to hear about your son and I understand and would feel the same but I also understand mum's who go out with their LOs. My baby's never had a cold for less than a week and usually more if not a fortnight. She was ill for a solid three and a half weeks once. I don't think I have ever gone to a public place with her having a cold but I totally understand mum's who don't know any mum friends who they can go and meet (as mine seem absolutely fine with me being at the back end of a cold). I was indoors for two weeks straight not even leaving the house for a walk last time we were ill but I did start to feel insane. With PND a serious threat in many women's lives in the first year I don't think it can be expected for women to stay at home for such long periods to ensure their children are absolutely not contagious. I doubt many mums take their kids out when they are properly unwell as it wouldn't be good for the kids to go out when they're very ill but the back end of a cold is different. Anyone can have a cold anywhere you go.

Having said all that, I who was beginning to feel more relaxed about he possibility of taking LO out when she did have a cold would decide against it (in a public, confined place) after reading your posts. :hugs: I can't even imagine the worry you feel or the guilt I would feel even if I unknowingly caused a child to become so ill because they had a weak immune system. :flower:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

moomin_troll said:


> Haha Zane sniffs just to get out of me wiping his nose lol altho he does wipe too he's just not very good at it

Ruby hates me wiping her nose too, i think that's why she wants to do it herself. The other day though, she opened up my glasses case, took out the little cleaning cloth thing and wiped it on that! Thanks!


----------



## Lu28

moomin_troll said:


> Haha Zane sniffs just to get out of me wiping his nose lol altho he does wipe too he's just not very good at it

When's Aisling going to get to that point? At the moment she'd be happy to leave it til she can lick it off her top lip :sick: It wouldn't be so bad if she didn't have a tantrum every time I wiped her nose! :rolleyes:


----------



## daisydoo

Lu28 said:


> I have a feeling we might all be talking about different things here to be honest. If Aisling is obviously ill with a proper cold then I don't take her out, I wouldn't want to be out myself if I was feeling under the weather. Likewise she wouldn't be out with v&d, a fever, impetigo or anything like that. But if she just has a runny nose, as she does the vast majority of the time these days, we go about life as usual. It might be from teething, it might be the remnants or start of a cold which adults would also have but she doesn't know to sniff or blow her nose so it looks worse than it is.
> 
> But the OP was about children with runny noses which I think is why alot of us have said what we've said :shrug:

Just to confirm, the OP said they caught flu from a soft play centre so I do indeed think we are talking about more than just sniffles.


----------



## moomin_troll

Talking as a mum who's had pnd and a oh who worked away a lot of the time, I understand women can't be expected to stay in as life goes on. But to take a child out to a play area when ill is unfair to the child and others, so to stay away from play areas isn't going to kill anyone. I don't have other mum friends who live near me so that's also not a option for me. 
Now I'm a single mum I no I will have to take Zane out ill but I will not take him to lay with toys other children will touch.
After all he has toys at home and we play all the time


----------



## moomin_troll

Our kids do the funniest things lol same screams when I wipe his Mose but I ignore him and get it done lol


----------



## Lu28

golcarlilly said:


> I took Myles to one a week after we had spent 3 weeks at home nursing our flu and quarantining our germs and lo and behold got followed around by a little boy with the snottiest nose I have ever seen - result - Myles now has a cough and streaming cold again :growlmad:

This is what I was talking about. He may have ended up with a cold or flu but the child in question just had a snotty nose according to this :shrug: Apart from anything else, it's absolutely impossible to say whether he caught a cold from this particular boy or from touching something in a shop or anywhere else for that matter. People seem to automatically assume that just because they catch a cold and have been near someone with one during the same time period that they must have caught the cold from them. There's just no way to be able to say that. I would never assume to know where I caught a cold from unless DH or Aisling were sick and then it's a pretty safe bet.


----------



## daisydoo

:hugs: to you hun xxx and huge congrats on your pregnancy xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## indy and lara

I cannot understand how anyone would manage to take their LO out with a D&V bug! Emma has had it once and I spent days just changing her nappy! 

There is, for me, a difference between a simple sniffle/ runny nose and a child who is full of the cold/ has another illness. As a parent, I would not take a child who was properly unwell out of the house unless it was an emergency trip to Tesco/doctors etc. How unfair to the LO when all they want to do is be inside and comforted. However I do and have taken Emma outside when she has a runny nose. I can understand that if your child has a suppressed immune system you would be extra worried about colds but I think that has to be your decision as a parent whether or not you go out at certain times when bugs are known to be around. 

On the wiping your nose thing, I once taught an 8 year old who thought the best place to wipe his nose was on my leg. I used to go home at night with silvery snot trails down my trousers....hmmm!


----------



## Dragonfly

moomin_troll said:


> What is just a simple cold for some children is serious to others like my son!
> His chest is getting better but for along time a "simple" cold causes my son to end up in hospital on nebulizers and then he needs an Inhaler and is ill for 2 weeks!
> So it is really p*ssing me off to see some mothers will take their children to play areas just because they have a cold, when u have no idea what that cold could do to others. Why should I keep
> My healthy child in just because others want to take ill out

Thats what I meant. 


Mum2b_Claire said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2b_Claire said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't thank someone for coming to my house with FLU, no, but I wouldn't care if they had a mild cold. Big difference.
> 
> I don't think anyone on this thread is saying they would take their child out with D&V or a fever or anything other than a mild cold.
> 
> but that mild cold can manifest into sometihng more serious with a not as strong immune system. My other half had a full blown flu for a while out of it I got a sore throat and my son was fine. Someone else could have that cold so much worse. I just mean I would spare other children and families from spreading it around.Click to expand...
> 
> If my child had a reduced immune system I think I would not take them soft play places and toddlers at certain times of the year. Because as Lu says, so many kids have runny noses so much of the time, and even with no symptoms you can be carrying something contagious?? How would you stop people going out in that case? You couldn't, so there really is no way of stooping any child who is ever so slightly less than 100% well from going to places like that.Click to expand...

they can be well but get ill from others, not nice to say they should sit at home when some wouldn't even keep a child at home with a cold! 

Just saying what I would do in that situation, not looking a row.


----------



## New2Bumps

This thread has made me realise that I haven't ever been to a soft play place with Ethan. As far as I can tell he wouldn't get much out of it anyway until he's walking. I guess from that point of view we aren't in contact with many bugs.
I have a good circle of mummy friends and we're not too fussy about colds and sniffles. Ethan has had 2 colds in his life and he's one tomorrow. I think a lot of it is down to their natural level of immunity, being exposed to enough to strengthen the immune system but not too much as to hamper it. Seems to have worked for us. 
It's important to develop immunity to common coughs and colds but I'd prefer to not have him come into contact with chicken pox, conjunctivitus etc until he's over one (or as old as poss). We did baby groups when he was smaller and still do some now, and it is/was things like baby yoga, rhyme time etc, so not things where germs can pass so easily. He's been to some stay and play groups (where I guess he could pick things up from toys) but not regularly. 
In hindsight, and having read this thread, I think maybe staying away from these soft play areas, stay and play groups and similar as well as not having to put Ethan in a nursery has really helped us out with that and I'd try to do the same with my next baby.


----------



## Lottie86

I end up limiting where I take Findlay at this time of the year and avoiding packed shopping centres etc due to people going out when they've got bugs and he hasn't been to his special needs group for a few weeks either. The litle boy down the road had a cold a while ago and mixed with Findlay at a neighbours house for a couple of hours and Findlay ended up being very poorly with a nasty chest infection and needing a nebuliser. What might be a simple cold/bug to most children can be very serious for immuno compromised children like Findlay.


----------



## embo216

Some of these replies on here have really got my back up to be honest. 

If my child is unwell in themselves, then of course I wouldn't take them out to soft play

BUT theres no way in hell I would keep my children locked up because they have a runny nose??? If that was the case they would never get to go out! 

And yes before anyone jumps on me my Daughter has a poor immune system, she had open lung surgery and had half her lung removed so she catches colds easily but some of you are just :wacko:! If anyone looked at my child like they were the devil because they had a runny nose then god help them!!!!


----------



## Laura2919

embo216 said:


> Some of these replies on here have really got my back up to be honest.
> 
> If my child is unwell in themselves, then of course I wouldn't take them out to soft play
> 
> BUT theres no way in hell I would keep my children locked up because they have a runny nose??? If that was the case they would never get to go out!
> 
> And yes before anyone jumps on me my Daughter has a poor immune system, she had open lung surgery and had half her lung removed so she catches colds easily but some of you are just :wacko:! If anyone looked at my child like they were the devil because they had a runny nose then god help them!!!!

I agree. I have preemies and they have weak immune systems but I dont stop them going to soft play areas. I dont take them out when they are really ill but if its just a runny nose then why not? They go to nursery!!!!! Wrapping children up in cotton wool will only leave you with problems later on in life.


----------



## moomin_troll

People and the OP aren't on about a runny nose, we are on about really ill children with bad colds ect going to play areas and passing on germs. It is annoying!


----------



## bluebell

If Jay has a fever or D&V or a really bad cold or something then we don't really go anywhere at all, or if he's up to it, for a walk round the block with the dog for some fresh air.

Any other time we just carry on as normal though (or we'd hardly leave the house), and the same goes for all our friends and their babies. I'd rather not wrap him up in cotton wool and let him build up his immunity to bugs now and not when he starts preschool :D 

xx


----------



## lauren-kate

Just a runny nose, and I'd not want to quarantine.. otherwise I think we'd be stuck in most of the year what with hayfever etc..

Although when I went for my flu jab at the doctors.. a woman came in with her son, holding a tupperware under his mouth for him to be sick in :growlmad: That kind of thing makes me angry - walking into a surgery full of pregnant people, young children, old people, people with other conditions (seeing as we were all there for flu clinic). I know it sounds silly, but I honestly tried not to breathe it in (as if that makes a difference :haha:).


----------



## daisydoo

moomin_troll said:


> People and the OP aren't on about a runny nose, we are on about really ill children with bad colds ect going to play areas and passing on germs. It is annoying!

isn't it just? :growlmad: read the op ladies no one is talking about just a sniffle :growlmad:


----------



## Lu28

daisydoo said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> People and the OP aren't on about a runny nose, we are on about really ill children with bad colds ect going to play areas and passing on germs. It is annoying!
> 
> isn't it just? :growlmad: read the op ladies no one is talking about just a sniffle :growlmad:Click to expand...

It looks as though the OP was though if you look at the quote below.



golcarlilly said:


> I took Myles to one a week after we had spent 3 weeks at home nursing our flu and quarantining our germs and lo and behold got followed around by a little boy with the snottiest nose I have ever seen - result - Myles now has a cough and streaming cold again :growlmad:

This child just had a snotty nose :shrug:


----------



## daisydoo

Lu28 said:


> daisydoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> People and the OP aren't on about a runny nose, we are on about really ill children with bad colds ect going to play areas and passing on germs. It is annoying!
> 
> isn't it just? :growlmad: read the op ladies no one is talking about just a sniffle :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> It looks as though the OP was though if you look at the quote below.
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I took Myles to one a week after we had spent 3 weeks at home nursing our flu and quarantining our germs and lo and behold got followed around by a little boy with the snottiest nose I have ever seen - result - Myles now has a cough and streaming cold again :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> This child just had a snotty nose :shrug:Click to expand...

:wacko: so you would consider *"the snottiest nose I have ever seen"* as 'just sniffles?' I rest my case.


----------



## sparkle_1979

really though I can honestly say I've never seen or known anyone to take a child out with D&V why would anyone do that? Obviously they can get ill whilst out but I've never seen a child out and be kept out if they are puking x


----------



## moomin_troll

The snottiest nose I've ever seen sounds to me like a really bad cold not just a normally runny nose.

If Zane is puking I tend to they and get the doctor to come out to me as I don't want to make him sit in a docs surgery for them just to say it's a bug ect

A few months ago I was at docs and a woman came in with her son who she suspected had chicken pox so she stayed in reception away from others and wouldn't let him touch anything. I felt so sorry for the poor boy but grateful his mum took the time to think of others


----------



## moomin_troll

sparkle_1979 said:


> really though I can honestly say I've never seen or known anyone to take a child out with D&V why would anyone do that? Obviously they can get ill whilst out but I've never seen a child out and be kept out if they are puking x

Ur supposed to keep ur child away from others for up to 48 hours after d&v bug has gone, so I suspect mothers haven't waited so their child was still infected


----------



## Lottie86

Oh I *hate* it when I take F to the gps and there are adults/children who don't know F and who are obviously ill and they try to come over to look at Findlay and try to touch him! :wacko: Luckily people who know him know to keep away from him if they are ill.

Honestly you have to wonder what goes through peoples minds when they are ill and they see what appears to be a 4 month old baby and they think 'hmmm I'm ill let's try and touch them!' Luckily a rain cover stops them!!


----------



## golcarlilly

To clarify, the child had been brought to the play area by a childminder, he followed me round the whole time looking sorry for himself and asking 'can I play?' and didn't look at all well, I felt really bad for him as the childminder was paying him no attention (she had a baby with her and another toddler too and was having coffee with another minder who had another 3 kids to look after - I know this as I overheard their conversation) I kept moving Myles away from him but to no avail as a few days later he started with a sniffle, he has had a temperature, cough and is streaming with cold now :( 

Also can I just ask, does anyone have any concrete evidence (proven research) that exposing your children to illness actually does improve their immune system or is it just that they get stronger and their bodies more able to cope as they get older? I would be interested to see some statistics :) 

Also I have obviously not been exposed to enough diseases when I was a child as I now catch all the bugs that Myles does - I think that viruses mutate over time anyway and therefore immunity will never be truly effective!


----------



## golcarlilly

daisydoo said:


> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> Call me selfish. But there's not a chance in hell I would keep Niamh locked up in the house if all she had was a cold.
> 
> If other mums have a problem with my child's cold, then they can keep their child in the house. Free country and all. works both ways.
> 
> If she was ill in herself then I wouldn't force her out. But as a mother I go out when I've got every illness under the sun. I have no choice.
> 
> So do you stand at the soft play entrance and tell mums as they are coming in "my child is full of cold - she is playing in the ball pool its up to you if you want to bring your child in"? no, you don't. so we dont have a choice to keep our children in the house away from the germs do we? I would like to think most responsible mothers would keep their children home rather than risk passing germs on. I refer again to my previous post - I can see why you would still send your child to a childminder as you need to go to work, but regarding purely social activities like soft play you shoul have the common decency to keep your child away :growlmad:Click to expand...

Well said!!! 

I actually think that 'building immunity' is a bit of an excuse for people to be able to just take their children out when ill and not feel guilty about it :nope:


----------



## redpoppy

golcarlilly said:


> daisydoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigailly said:
> 
> 
> Call me selfish. But there's not a chance in hell I would keep Niamh locked up in the house if all she had was a cold.
> 
> If other mums have a problem with my child's cold, then they can keep their child in the house. Free country and all. works both ways.
> 
> If she was ill in herself then I wouldn't force her out. But as a mother I go out when I've got every illness under the sun. I have no choice.
> 
> So do you stand at the soft play entrance and tell mums as they are coming in "my child is full of cold - she is playing in the ball pool its up to you if you want to bring your child in"? no, you don't. so we dont have a choice to keep our children in the house away from the germs do we? I would like to think most responsible mothers would keep their children home rather than risk passing germs on. I refer again to my previous post - I can see why you would still send your child to a childminder as you need to go to work, but regarding purely social activities like soft play you shoul have the common decency to keep your child away :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Well said!!!
> 
> I actually think that 'building immunity' is a bit of an excuse for people to be able to just take their children out when ill and not feel guilty about it :nope:Click to expand...

As someone who doesn't take their child to public places when she's ill I vouch that it really isn't. I actually want LO to be exposed to colds and the like (nothings serious obviously!) as it does genuinely in all honesty as far as we are aware build immunity. I have no issues with her catching colds from other children. We end up being indoors and seeing it through but it's a fact it's good for them long term. :shrug:


----------



## becstar

daisydoo said:


> Lu28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisydoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> People and the OP aren't on about a runny nose, we are on about really ill children with bad colds ect going to play areas and passing on germs. It is annoying!
> 
> isn't it just? :growlmad: read the op ladies no one is talking about just a sniffle :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> It looks as though the OP was though if you look at the quote below.
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I took Myles to one a week after we had spent 3 weeks at home nursing our flu and quarantining our germs and lo and behold got followed around by a little boy with the snottiest nose I have ever seen - result - Myles now has a cough and streaming cold again :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> This child just had a snotty nose :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: so you would consider *"the snottiest nose I have ever seen"* as 'just sniffles?' I rest my case.Click to expand...

gocarlilly has clarified now, but I would like to say that I teach 4 year olds and my lord, I have never seen so much snot - from perfectly healthy children. Some children are just naturally snotty! It could be anything, nasal problems, allergies, or just a snotty nose. Man, some of the noses I have to get them to wipe...

As someone else has said, as mums we have to carry on, even with colds - so kids will be exposed to germs a lot. I understand the point about not HAVING to go to soft play when a child is ill - but you're equally likely to encounter the germs at the supermarket (do you wipe down everything your child touches there? Because it has likely been sneezed on, coughed on, touched by snotty hands... the trolley, the seat, the food itself. Even people who are sick/have sick kids need to eat.) There are people with colds in shops, in towns, in GP surgeries, schools, nurseries, playgroups... We can't avoid germs. 

In answer to the question about building immunity: https://www.babyzone.com/askanexpert/avoid-exposure-build-immunity and this: https://www.parentmap.com/content/view/613/462/


----------



## becstar

golcarlilly said:


> I actually think that 'building immunity' is a bit of an excuse for people to be able to just take their children out when ill and not feel guilty about it :nope:

It really isn't - that's how innoculations work.


----------



## Dragonfly

wrong thread


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I will take mine out if its just the sniffles but anything worse then we stay in.


----------



## Lu28

becstar said:


> daisydoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lu28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisydoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> People and the OP aren't on about a runny nose, we are on about really ill children with bad colds ect going to play areas and passing on germs. It is annoying!
> 
> isn't it just? :growlmad: read the op ladies no one is talking about just a sniffle :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> It looks as though the OP was though if you look at the quote below.
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I took Myles to one a week after we had spent 3 weeks at home nursing our flu and quarantining our germs and lo and behold got followed around by a little boy with the snottiest nose I have ever seen - result - Myles now has a cough and streaming cold again :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> This child just had a snotty nose :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: so you would consider *"the snottiest nose I have ever seen"* as 'just sniffles?' I rest my case.Click to expand...
> 
> gocarlilly has clarified now, but I would like to say that I teach 4 year olds and my lord, I have never seen so much snot - from perfectly healthy children. Some children are just naturally snotty! It could be anything, nasal problems, allergies, or just a snotty nose. Man, some of the noses I have to get them to wipe...
> 
> As someone else has said, as mums we have to carry on, even with colds - so kids will be exposed to germs a lot. I understand the point about not HAVING to go to soft play when a child is ill - but you're equally likely to encounter the germs at the supermarket (do you wipe down everything your child touches there? Because it has likely been sneezed on, coughed on, touched by snotty hands... the trolley, the seat, the food itself. Even people who are sick/have sick kids need to eat.) There are people with colds in shops, in towns, in GP surgeries, schools, nurseries, playgroups... We can't avoid germs.
> 
> In answer to the question about building immunity: https://www.babyzone.com/askanexpert/avoid-exposure-build-immunity and this: https://www.parentmap.com/content/view/613/462/Click to expand...

Exactly what becstar said, there's so many reasons why a child can have a very snotty nose, not necessarily a heavy cold. But gocarlily has clarified and I wouldn't have let Aisling go to soft play if she was like that either.


----------



## redpoppy

Our immune system has a memory and so will remember how it fought of past illnesses. 

wiki (pedia not leaks!!!:haha:) is usually good for this stuff too. You can scroll down to the memory bits. :flower:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immune_system#Immunological_memory


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My LO's ALWAYs had a cold in first 2 years, now they are 6 and 4 and nearly always have 100% attendance at school. They seem to have good immunity to colds!


----------



## wellyboot

I don't take my lo's out if they have a bad cold (I do if they have sniffles), but for all those who are really criticising mums who take out their lo's when under the weather, can you really, hand on heart, say that you haven't been out when you have a bad cold? 

As Mums, we can't just stop and stay in ourselves when we have bad colds because otherwise the shopping doesn't get done, the children don't get picked up from school etc. But have you stopped to think that you might pass on your germs through the air or through things you touch to someone around you with a lowered immune system? Probably not.

Sorry to throw it back, but it's an important point for consideration. You can't criticise people for taking their children out with bad cold and bugs if you also go out under these circumstances.

Welly


----------



## New2Bumps

Good links to the evidence backing up stregnthening of immune system ladies.

I have to say that as a teacher I'm pretty much constantly exposed to illness!!! I do sometimes catch cold etc but it's alway minor compared to my hubby. My teacher friends say the same, so from personal experience it seems that exposure to things upps the immune system.


----------



## charliebear

To clarify I've taken AJ out and about with 'sniffles'. I try not to take him out when he has a temp or bad cold and only do so if we're desperate and never to a 'play' activity. 

If I took AJ to soft play/playgroup with a temp/d&v/full of cold, he wouldnt be happy and wouldnt want to play anyway. 

Its common sense would you, full of the above go to a activity centre/gym? I know I wouldnt be going. I do however have to carry on and do shopping etc as well as work (never with d&v/flu, work regs!)


----------



## golcarlilly

Thanks for the links ladies, they make interesting reading :) 

Thanks for all the replies too, it is good to know that some people do share my opinion and that the majority of people do consider others and keep their sick children home, shame that there will always be those whose first thought is themselves and their own enjoyment of life who spoil it for others! 

This thread has definitely given me food for thought, I hadn't really thought that germs linger on all surfaces - like supermarket trolleys for example, it makes me want to carry round a bottle of dettol and a cloth :rofl: Also I hadn't thought about the fact that we can be contagious before any symptoms show! 

I think for the time being I shall be avoiding soft play areas like the plague (especially after Jo's comment about the vomiting in the ball pool incident :sick:) but I am going to try and get out more to the park for a run around instead :)


----------



## indy and lara

New2Bumps said:


> Good links to the evidence backing up stregnthening of immune system ladies.
> 
> I have to say that as a teacher I'm pretty much constantly exposed to illness!!! I do sometimes catch cold etc but it's alway minor compared to my hubby. My teacher friends say the same, so from personal experience it seems that exposure to things upps the immune system.

I'm the same. I have been a teacher for 14 years and I rarely catch anything now. However, I have been off work for 18 months now (since Emma was born) and I have had so many bugs in the last 6 months. I wonder if my immunity is reducing now that I am not around school?


----------



## joeyjo

I go to soft play, they did shut the ball pool that day but it has really put me off them. I let him in the ball pool in proper centres but wouldn't in shopping malls etc if we had them.

I am sure some mothers think I'm terrible because G always has a streaming nose but he is rarely ill; I try my best to keep on top of wiping it but sometimes I'll wipe, turn to pick something up and when I turn back he's streaming again. There's not a lot I can do he's just a very snotty little boy.


----------



## Laura2919

daisydoo said:


> Lu28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisydoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> People and the OP aren't on about a runny nose, we are on about really ill children with bad colds ect going to play areas and passing on germs. It is annoying!
> 
> isn't it just? :growlmad: read the op ladies no one is talking about just a sniffle :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> It looks as though the OP was though if you look at the quote below.
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I took Myles to one a week after we had spent 3 weeks at home nursing our flu and quarantining our germs and lo and behold got followed around by a little boy with the snottiest nose I have ever seen - result - Myles now has a cough and streaming cold again :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> This child just had a snotty nose :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: so you would consider *"the snottiest nose I have ever seen"* as 'just sniffles?' I rest my case.Click to expand...

Chloe and Jaycee get a really bad snotty nose but its NO more than just a cold. So 'I rest my case' 

As for the comments like its annoying that we didnt read the op post we did. Her posts sound like they mean just the sniffles!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

The point I and others were making is that what u think is just a cold can be a lot worse for other children so I don't see how u rst ur case.

If ur pointing out when I said "it's annoying" I was referring to ill children at play areas not people reading or not reading posts


----------



## Blah11

i've been working in this hosp for nearly 4 years and never catch anything anymore. I've only have noro once and it was when I just came back from mat leave :dohh:

& I put my child first before anyone else, including other children. If my baby has a just a bit of a runny nose but still wants out to play then I'm going to take her out to play :shrug: I'm sure everyone else is the same.


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> *The point I and others were making is that what u think is just a cold can be a lot worse for other children so I don't see how u rst ur case.*If ur pointing out when I said "it's annoying" I was referring to ill children at play areas not people reading or not reading posts


So because my kids have a runny nose I shouldnt take them out to a soft play area. Most kids have runny noses. :dohh: would be an awfully empty place if that was the case!


----------



## moomin_troll

You seem to not be getting the actual point. There is a huge difference in a runny nose and full blown cold, which is what I and others have refered to:dohh:


----------



## Lu28

moomin_troll said:


> The point I and others were making is that what u think is just a cold can be a lot worse for other children so I don't see how u rst ur case.

I really do sympathise with parents with children who have weaker immune systems and I have been trying to figure out a way of phrasing this without sounding very cold hearted. I think that everyone can only take actions based on what the effect of those actions would be on the normal average person. We can't make decisions on the basis of what the effect could be on the minority who may have an illness or condition which is not obvious. So if you do unfortunately have a child who has a weak immune system, it is for that parent to make a judgement themselves about whether or not they take their child to these places at a time of year where colds and bugs tend to be common.

As an example, as we all know, kids aren't exactly careful with each other, they run around, push each other over and generally aren't mindful of injuring each other. Aisling is blind in her right eye so throughout her life, we as her parents are going to have to make decisions for her to try to ensure she doesn't damage her good eye which would potentially leave her totally blind. So it will be our decision in the future whether or not we allow her be in a situation where there is increased likelihood of her damaging her good eye - I would never expect parents to make sure that their children are extra vigilant around all other kids just in case one of them is blind in one eye and so the effect of damaging the other eye is greater than it would be in a normal child. 

Now I know this isn't the same as a potentially life threatening complication which some children with compromised immune systems can experience before anyone jumps on me! My point is that we cannot live our lives assuming everybody has a rare complication. It would be like saying that because some people have a severe nut allergy, nobody should open a packet of peanuts in public, just in case.


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> You seem to not be getting the actual point. There is a huge difference in a runny nose and full blown cold, which is what I and others have refered to:dohh:

Most kids get a flipping cold though.... I would still take my girls even with a cold. Thats my point.


----------



## moomin_troll

I don't expect people to think about things to that extent but it's common sence to if ur childsvhad d&v to keep them in for at least 24 hours after sickness has stopped and if their child is actualy ill with a cold just don't go play areas, it's not a huge thing.

My son doesn't have a weak immune system, he has a throat problem which causes a simple cold to be far more serious.

I no my son will get ill its apart of growing up but when mothers don't show simple thought for others it gets my goat


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> I don't expect people to think about things to that extent but it's common sence to if ur childsvhad d&v to keep them in for at least 24 hours after sickness has stopped and if their child is actualy ill with a cold just don't go play areas, it's not a huge thing.
> 
> My son doesn't have a weak immune system, he has a throat problem which causes a simple cold to be far more serious.
> 
> I no my son will get ill its apart of growing up but when mothers don't show simple thought for others it gets my goat

Im sorry your son has a throat problem but if my children want to go out and play they are who I think of first so if they have a cold and they want to go to a soft play area I will take them.
My girls were born 10 weeks early and have a weak immune system. Last year Jaycee was admitted to hospital for 5 days with RSV. I dont moan to others about not taking their children because I have children with poorly immune systems. You cant tell another parent what to do with their child.


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> I don't expect people to think about things to that extent but it's common sence to if ur childsvhad d&v to keep them in for at least 24 hours after sickness has stopped and if their child is actualy ill with a cold just don't go play areas, it's not a huge thing.
> 
> My son doesn't have a weak immune system, he has a throat problem which causes a simple cold to be far more serious.
> 
> I no my son will get ill its apart of growing up but when mothers don't show simple thought for others it gets my goat

What are you foing to do when he goes to school? Children dont stay home when they have a cold so what happens then? You cant moan at that because they are getting their education. Are the parents not sparing a thought for all the other children there too?


----------



## moomin_troll

I haven't told anyone what to do. I just think common sence should be used more, and since when was it a bad thing to think of others


----------



## moomin_troll

Laura2919 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> I don't expect people to think about things to that extent but it's common sence to if ur childsvhad d&v to keep them in for at least 24 hours after sickness has stopped and if their child is actualy ill with a cold just don't go play areas, it's not a huge thing.
> 
> My son doesn't have a weak immune system, he has a throat problem which causes a simple cold to be far more serious.
> 
> I no my son will get ill its apart of growing up but when mothers don't show simple thought for others it gets my goat
> 
> What are you foing to do when he goes to school? Children dont stay home when they have a cold so what happens then? You cant moan at that because they are getting their education. Are the parents not sparing a thought for all the other children there too?Click to expand...

Obviously ur just trying to start something here. School is important a soft play area isn't so then why do other mothers feel their child should go and play is that important to even take them when they are ill?
If my son is ill and wants to play we play at home, why can't others mums do that n think a playgroup can do it instead of them


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> I don't expect people to think about things to that extent but it's common sence to if ur childsvhad d&v to keep them in for at least 24 hours after sickness has stopped and if their child is actualy ill with a cold just don't go play areas, it's not a huge thing.
> 
> My son doesn't have a weak immune system, he has a throat problem which causes a simple cold to be far more serious.
> 
> I no my son will get ill its apart of growing up but when mothers don't show simple thought for others it gets my goat
> 
> What are you foing to do when he goes to school? Children dont stay home when they have a cold so what happens then? You cant moan at that because they are getting their education. Are the parents not sparing a thought for all the other children there too?Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously ur just trying to start something here. School is important a soft play area isn't so then why do other mothers feel their child should go and play is that important to even take them when they are ill?
> If my son is ill and wants to play we play at home, why can't others mums do that n think a playgroup can do it instead of themClick to expand...

Because they dont. Im not starting anything. Children pick up bugs and germs everywhere so its not just about a soft play area. Everyone blames them but they arent the only things that harbour germs!

Im not gonna stop my children from going to a soft play if they have a cold.


----------



## moomin_troll

Again where did I personally say that my son only gets ill from play areas? I didn't.

Last time my son was ill, he caught the bug off the plane we were on.
I haven't told mothers what to do I just hate seeing ill kids out in general. I'd rather have my poorly baby at home and play games threes rather then a play area where the child really doesn't need to be


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> Again where did I personally say that my son only gets ill from play areas? I didn't.
> 
> Last time my son was ill, he caught the bug off the plane we were on.
> I haven't told mothers what to do I just hate seeing ill kids out in general. I'd rather have my poorly baby at home and play games threes rather then a play area where the child really doesn't need to be

Well everyone is different. My girls have just got over a really bad cold and I still had to work so they had to go to nursery. We dont all have the luxury of being able to stay at home!


----------



## andbabymakes3

If Holly has a cold - a mild cold - then I will still take her out. She needs fresh air and exercise, even if she is a bit poorly. She is also one of those children who has a constantly snotty nose - I follow her around with tissues and wipe it a million times a day, and it's a losing battle! 

If she is really unwell, we don't set foot outside the house. I don't think anybody would purposely take their LO out if they were really ill???

Within my NCT group, we will let eachother know if our LO has either got or is just recovering from something contagious/serious, so that we can decide for ourselves what we want to do. 

If parents didn't take children out when they had a cold - well, that's just ridiculous. Kids get colds. They share toys. They swipe eachothers food. They touch eachother without washing their hands. They forget to cover their mouths when they cough/sneeze. They are kids. Such is life.


----------



## moomin_troll

Laura2919 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> Again where did I personally say that my son only gets ill from play areas? I didn't.
> 
> Last time my son was ill, he caught the bug off the plane we were on.
> I haven't told mothers what to do I just hate seeing ill kids out in general. I'd rather have my poorly baby at home and play games threes rather then a play area where the child really doesn't need to be
> 
> Well everyone is different. My girls have just got over a really bad cold and I still had to work so they had to go to nursery. We dont all have the luxury of being able to stay at home!Click to expand...

My oh has just died so I don't have the "luxury" of staying at home either. And being a army wife makes it hard to work anyway so I had no choice to stay home with my son.


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> Again where did I personally say that my son only gets ill from play areas? I didn't.
> 
> Last time my son was ill, he caught the bug off the plane we were on.
> I haven't told mothers what to do I just hate seeing ill kids out in general. I'd rather have my poorly baby at home and play games threes rather then a play area where the child really doesn't need to be
> 
> Well everyone is different. My girls have just got over a really bad cold and I still had to work so they had to go to nursery. We dont all have the luxury of being able to stay at home!Click to expand...
> 
> My oh has just died so I don't have the "luxury" of staying at home either. And being a army wife makes it hard to work anyway so I had no choice to stay home with my son.Click to expand...

Im sorry about your OH I dont doubt that what your going through must be tough but that doesnt change your post about you hating seeing children out in general I have to take my children out to get them to nursery so some kids arent out for the fun of it.


----------



## moomin_troll

Again I never said children don't have to go nursey. When zane was in nursery they wouldn't let him go in even if he just had a cold, even tho he caught it from there! 
I no parents work and kids have to go childminders or nursery when ill. 

But how is that the same as going to a soft play area? It isn't as a play area isn't important so children don't have to go there while ill.

Just think next time u call being a sahm luxury because u have no idea why that woman is at home in the first place


----------



## Laura2919

moomin_troll said:


> Again I never said children don't have to go nursey. When zane was in nursery they wouldn't let him go in even if he just had a cold, even tho he caught it from there!
> I no parents work and kids have to go childminders or nursery when ill.
> 
> But how is that the same as going to a soft play area? It isn't as a play area isn't important so children don't have to go there while ill.
> 
> Just think next time u call being a sahm luxury because u have no idea why that woman is at home in the first place

Being at home with your child is a luxury to me. I would love to but I cant afford to. Im not changing what I think because you dont see it as a luxury. I do. Being at home with my children and watching them learn new things are things I miss on a daily basis....


----------



## golcarlilly

Laura2919 said:


> daisydoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lu28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisydoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> People and the OP aren't on about a runny nose, we are on about really ill children with bad colds ect going to play areas and passing on germs. It is annoying!
> 
> isn't it just? :growlmad: read the op ladies no one is talking about just a sniffle :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> It looks as though the OP was though if you look at the quote below.
> 
> 
> 
> golcarlilly said:
> 
> 
> I took Myles to one a week after we had spent 3 weeks at home nursing our flu and quarantining our germs and lo and behold got followed around by a little boy with the snottiest nose I have ever seen - result - Myles now has a cough and streaming cold again :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> This child just had a snotty nose :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: so you would consider *"the snottiest nose I have ever seen"* as 'just sniffles?' I rest my case.Click to expand...
> 
> Chloe and Jaycee get a really bad snotty nose but its NO more than just a cold. So 'I rest my case'
> 
> As for the comments like its annoying that we didnt read the op post we did. Her posts sound like they mean just the sniffles!!!Click to expand...

I have actually clarified a few pages back, it wasn't just a sniffle :)


----------



## golcarlilly

And stop arguing on my thread ladies please!! :)


----------



## Lu28

Laura2919 said:


> moomin_troll said:
> 
> 
> Again I never said children don't have to go nursey. When zane was in nursery they wouldn't let him go in even if he just had a cold, even tho he caught it from there!
> I no parents work and kids have to go childminders or nursery when ill.
> 
> But how is that the same as going to a soft play area? It isn't as a play area isn't important so children don't have to go there while ill.
> 
> Just think next time u call being a sahm luxury because u have no idea why that woman is at home in the first place
> 
> Being at home with your child is a luxury to me. I would love to but I cant afford to. Im not changing what I think because you dont see it as a luxury. I do. Being at home with my children and watching them learn new things are things I miss on a daily basis....Click to expand...

This is now sliding well off topic but I think Moomin_Troll's point (and I'm sure she'll correct me if I'm wrong) is that lots and lots of parents stay at home because they can't find work or for very many other reasons which mean they have to stay at home. I'm sure Moomin would much prefer to have her OH with her now and be at work rather than be a SAHM in her current situation so it's not a luxury for her. My OH is a part time SAHD because he can't find work and we would give anything for him not to stay at home at all because we're not making ends meet. It's not at all a luxury for us either. You can say that about people who actively _choose_ to stay at home but not about the huge number of people these days who have no other choice.


----------



## Floralaura

You know what i'm disgusted with, more than the snotty nosed little Children allowed to infect others cause their Parent see fit to take them to soft play? The fact that someone has basically said a parent staying at home with a Child cause their OH has died is a 'luxury'.


----------



## Chris77

Thread closed at OP's request.


----------

